# Fuse diagram/info for 2012 Jetta GLI?



## 16VSerenity (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm looking for a diagram for the fuses under the dash in a 2012 Jetta GLI. Anyone have any information around this?


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

16VSerenity said:


> I'm looking for a diagram for the fuses under the dash in a 2012 Jetta GLI. Anyone have any information around this?


What are you looking for?


----------



## jet2 (Sep 5, 2012)

NFrazier said:


> What are you looking for?


I think he just said that he is looking for the fuse diagram on a GLI??? :banghead::banghead::banghead: 

In need of this as well..


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

jet2 said:


> I think he just said that he is looking for the fuse diagram on a GLI??? :banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> In need of this as well..


No **** Sherlock. I was asking why he needed it, what he was looking to do/accomplish. A little less attitude may have gotten you what you wanted. Guess you can try google.


----------

